# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  deduzione contributi obbligatori professionisti

## danilo sciuto

Buongiorno !! 
Mi interessa sapere l'opinione del forum su questo argomento. 
In quale quadro li mettete ? 
- quadro E (art. 54 co 1 ult. per.) 
- quadro P (art. 10 co 1 lett. e))   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LANNA

> Buongiorno !! 
> Mi interessa sapere l'opinione del forum su questo argomento. 
> In quale quadro li mettete ? 
> - quadro E (art. 54 co 1 ult. per.) 
> - quadro P (art. 10 co 1 lett. e))

  I contributi dovuti dai professionisti alla propria cassa di previdenza sono oneri deducibili e vanno quindi nel quadro P. :Smile:

----------


## annade

Quadro P oneri deducibili.....

----------


## Patty76

> Quadro P oneri deducibili.....

  Quoto...quadro P !  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

Quadro P per tutti, discorso a parte per i minimi.

----------


## LANNA

> Quadro P per tutti, discorso a parte per i minimi.

  Giusta precisazione :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Giusta precisazione

  Si...che però ci interesserà dall'anno prossimo.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LANNA

> Si...che però ci interesserà dall'anno prossimo.....

  Certamente, se ci sarà ancora questo regime.  :Big Grin:  Oramai si vive alla giornata, io spero che vengano tolti gli elenchi clienti e fornitori :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Aspetto altre opinioni ....  *Per quelli che hanno gi&#224; risposto*: avete letto l' art. 54 co 1 ult. per. ? 
Come lo commentate ?

----------


## Patty76

> Certamente, se ci sarà ancora questo regime.  Oramai si vive alla giornata, io spero che vengano tolti gli elenchi clienti e fornitori

  Guarda, per come la vedo...il regime dei minimi lo possono pure lasciare....basta che ci tolgono di torno l'elenco clienti e fornitori.....inutile perdita di tempo!  :Mad:

----------


## annade

> Certamente, se ci sarà ancora questo regime.  Oramai si vive alla giornata, io spero che vengano tolti gli elenchi clienti e fornitori

  .... STRAQUOTO

----------


## LANNA

> Aspetto altre opinioni ....  *Per quelli che hanno già risposto*: avete letto l' art. 54 co 1 ult. per. ? 
> Come lo commentate ?

  Si riferisce appunto ai minimi e al regime agevolato art. 13 L. 388/2000, quest'ultimo non era stato menzionato prima. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iam

> Aspetto altre opinioni ....  *Per quelli che hanno già risposto*: avete letto l' art. 54 co 1 ult. per. ? 
> Come lo commentate ?

  credo si riferisca ai quei professionisti soggetti anche a regime co.co.co. parasubordinato, dove assumi il reddito già al netto dei contributi previdenziali....  
ma mi hai incuriosito, vado a studiare un po'....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si riferisce appunto ai minimi e al regime agevolato art. 13 L. 388/2000, quest'ultimo non era stato menzionato prima.

  No, non si riferisce a loro .... il comma in questione esiste da una vita ....   :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma mi hai incuriosito, vado a studiare un po'....

  Ecco .... attendo tue preziose info !

----------


## LANNA

> No, non si riferisce a loro .... il comma in questione esiste da una vita ....

  opsss,  :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## LANNA

Scusa sto andando in crisi, ma stiamo parlando della percentuale di contributo addebitata in fattura? io pensavo ai contributi fissi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusa sto andando in crisi, ma stiamo parlando della percentuale di contributo addebitata in fattura? io pensavo ai contributi fissi.

  
La percentuale di contributo addebitata in fattura non è proprio deducibile ....
Stiamo parlando dei contributi fissi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> La percentuale di contributo addebitata in fattura non è proprio deducibile ....
> Stiamo parlando dei contributi fissi.

  Lo so che non è deducibile :Smile: 
...pensavo a un trabocchetto, a volte qui sul forum si scherza... :Stick Out Tongue: 
allora continua lo studio per risolvere il quesito, a dopo. :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Ecco .... attendo tue preziose info !

  non se siano preziose, ma ti confermo il mio dubbio (per quello che ho potuto capire..) 
Si dovrebbe trattare di quei redditi che non rientrano "propriamente" nell'esercizio delle arti e delle professioni, (Nelle istruzioni Unico ci sono un paio di esempi calzanti) e che quindi "scontano" regime contributivo (previdenziale ed assicurativo) con adempimento a carico del committente. 
anche se... qualche forte dubbio mi rimane.... sembra piu' una interpretazione delle istruzioni Unico, che non il preciso dettato normativo del T.U.
il mio dubbio è che credevo quei redditi di natura "assimilata al lavoro dipendente" e non di "lavoro autonomo derivante dall'esercizio di arti e professioni".. 
Insomma, nessun dubbio fugato  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si dovrebbe trattare di quei redditi che non rientrano "propriamente" nell'esercizio delle arti e delle professioni, (Nelle istruzioni Unico ci sono un paio di esempi calzanti) e che quindi "scontano" regime contributivo (previdenziale ed assicurativo) con adempimento a carico del committente.

  E allora forse il dubbio te lo risolvo io. 
L'articolo citato fa riferimento alla determinazione del reddito degli esercenti arti e professioni (art. 53 co 1) e non degli "altri redditi di lavoro autonomo". 
Quindi, solo a quelli "propri". 
La difficoltà permane. Attendo altri pareri perchè fino adesso nessuno mi ha convinto del perchè vanno al quadro P e non al quadro E.

----------


## LANNA

> E allora forse il dubbio te lo risolvo io. 
> L'articolo citato fa riferimento alla determinazione del reddito degli esercenti arti e professioni (art. 53 co 1) e non degli "altri redditi di lavoro autonomo". 
> Quindi, solo a quelli "propri". 
> La difficoltà permane. Attendo altri pareri perchè fino adesso nessuno mi ha convinto del perchè vanno al quadro P e non al quadro E.

  Dico una ovvietà: vanno nel quadro P e non nel quadro E perchè non sono costi inerenti l'attività, ma versamenti obbligatori per ottenere successivamente prestazioni pensionistiche.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LANNA

Ci stai mettendo veramente in difficoltà, per poter lavorare tranquillamente nel pomeriggio, ci sveli l'arcano per favore??

----------


## Patty76

> Ci stai mettendo veramente in difficoltà, per poter lavorare tranquillamente nel pomeriggio, ci sveli l'arcano per favore??

  Ti conviene lavorare serena..... 
Danilo stasera non c'è.....è al master di contabilità che si tiene a Messina.... 
quindi, niente da fare!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LANNA

> Ti conviene lavorare serena..... 
> Danilo stasera non c'è.....è al master di contabilità che si tiene a Messina.... 
> quindi, niente da fare!

  
Ok, grazie Patty, ciao :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ti conviene lavorare serena..... 
> Danilo stasera non c'è.....è al master di contabilità che si tiene a Messina.... 
> quindi, niente da fare!

  Grazie Patty..... mi hai fatto capire che LANNA è una ragazza/donna, i nick indefiniti mi mettono in difficoltà  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> Grazie Patty..... mi hai fatto capire che LANNA è una ragazza/donna, i nick indefiniti mi mettono in difficoltà

  A me lo ha detto iam....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> A me lo ha detto iam....

  Il nostro iam è proprio un latin lover  :Cool:

----------


## iam

> Il nostro iam è proprio un latin lover

  ... latrin lover...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Finisher

Professionisti con cassa:
Il contributo integrativo va in contabilità, mentre il contributo soggettivo e maternità va in quadro P.
Se il reddito è tale da non raggiungere il minimo del contributo integrativo, la differenza va anche quella in quadro P 
Professionisti senza cassa (gestione separata inps)
La rivasa fa reddito a tutti gli effetti (soggetti iva e ritenuta) e i contributi pagati vanno nel quadro P

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dico una ovvietà: vanno nel quadro P e non nel quadro E perchè non sono costi inerenti l'attività, ma versamenti obbligatori per ottenere successivamente prestazioni pensionistiche.

  Naaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, ok; questo è quello che fai tu. 
Ma io vorrei sapere - anche secondo te - a chi è destinato l'art. 54 co 1 ultimo periodo......   

> Professionisti con cassa:
> Il contributo integrativo va in contabilità, mentre il contributo soggettivo e maternità va in quadro P.
> Se il reddito è tale da non raggiungere il minimo del contributo integrativo, la differenza va anche quella in quadro P 
> Professionisti senza cassa (gestione separata inps)
> La rivasa fa reddito a tutti gli effetti (soggetti iva e ritenuta) e i contributi pagati vanno nel quadro P

----------


## annade

Sintesi della disciplina fiscale del reddito di lavoro autonomo alla luce del Decreto Bersani e della Finanziaria 2007 (parte terza)

----------


## iam

non ho ancora capito se questo thread è un giochino a quiz..... 
.... e cosa si vince soprattutto!!  :Big Grin:  
Danilo, ma e' la continuazione del thread "noi anni '80???"
ci vuoi dire che ti sei ricordato anche di Superflash??!  :Big Grin:

----------


## annade

:  

> non ho ancora capito se questo thread è un giochino a quiz..... 
> .... e cosa si vince soprattutto!!  
> Danilo, ma e' la continuazione del thread "noi anni '80???"
> ci vuoi dire che ti sei ricordato anche di Superflash??!

  .... non credo si vinca nulla.... comunque.... aspettiamo l'esito del "Grande Amministratore" :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Finisher

> Sì, ok; questo è quello che fai tu. 
> Ma io vorrei sapere - anche secondo te - a chi è destinato l'art. 54 co 1 ultimo periodo......

  Mi pare che nella mia risposta ci sia anche il riferimento all'art.54. La parte che riguarda il contributo integrativo infatti, come detto, va dedotto in contabilità.
La parte relativa invece al contributo soggettivo va in quadro P. Ricordo che tale distinzione non è stata sempre pacifica, infatti ha fatto sorgere in passato delle contestazioni da parte di chi lo riteneva deducibile sempre in contabilità. Ma per l'amministrazione finanziaria così non è, avendo precisato che va dedotto nel quadro P, essendo una parte degli obblighi previdenziali che non è (come l'integrativo) dipendente dai compensi ma dal reddito professonale.
Ricordo che c'è stato anche chi è andato in commissione tributaria sostenendo la tesi opposta, ma ricordo che la sentenza fu a favore dell'AdE.
Mutatis mutandis lo stesso vale per il contributo del 4% dei professionisti iscritti alla gestione separata INPS. 
Ma spegami Danilo si tratta di un quiz?
Se così dai almeno la scelta multipla... :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi pare che nella mia risposta ci sia anche il riferimento all'art.54. La parte che riguarda il contributo integrativo infatti, come detto, va dedotto in contabilità.

  Il contributo integrativo, in quanto adedebitato al cliente, non va a costo. A meno che non venga addebitato al cliente stesso; ma l'articolo 54 che ho citato non riguarda proprio questo caso.   

> La parte relativa invece al contributo soggettivo va in quadro P. Ricordo che tale distinzione non è stata sempre pacifica, infatti ha fatto sorgere in passato delle contestazioni da parte di chi lo riteneva deducibile sempre in contabilità. Ma per l'amministrazione finanziaria così non è, avendo precisato che va dedotto nel quadro P, essendo una parte degli obblighi previdenziali che non è (come l'integrativo) dipendente dai compensi ma dal reddito professonale.
> Ricordo che c'è stato anche chi è andato in commissione tributaria sostenendo la tesi opposta, ma ricordo che la sentenza fu a favore dell'AdE.
> Mutatis mutandis lo stesso vale per il contributo del 4% dei professionisti iscritti alla gestione separata INPS.

  Ok, il pensiero dell'AdE mi interessa quanto quello di un passante .... 
Io volevo sapere come giustificate l'esistenza dell'ultima parte del comma 1 citato. A quali contributi si riferisce. 
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non ho ancora capito se questo thread &#232; un giochino a quiz..... 
> .... e cosa si vince soprattutto!!  
> Danilo, ma e' la continuazione del thread "noi anni '80???"
> ci vuoi dire che ti sei ricordato anche di Superflash??!

  Certo che no ! 
E' un quesito assolutamente serio.

----------


## Contabile

> Buongiorno !! 
> Mi interessa sapere l'opinione del forum su questo argomento. 
> In quale quadro li mettete ? 
> - quadro E (art. 54 co 1 ult. per.) 
> - quadro P (art. 10 co 1 lett. e))

  Ho letto tutta la discussione e partecipo dicendo la mia dopo riflessione e verifica dell'operato svolto negli scorsi anni.  
Nella "sostanza" ai fini numerici cambia poco essendo sia nell'un caso che nell'altro oneri che si deducono dal reddito. 
Allora per quanto mi riguarda la vedo cosi: 
- quadro P (art. 10 co 1 lett. e)) *contributi previdenziali e assistenziali versati in ottemperanza a disposizioni di legge* ad esempio: 
- il contributo per il servizio sanitario nazionale versato in relazione alle assicurazioni RC auto
- i contributi agricoli unificati versati all'Inps - Gestione ex-Scau
- i contributi fissi e in percentuale dovuti dagli artigiani e commercianti all'Inps - Gestione Ivs
- i contributi Enasarco per la quota a carico di agenti e rappresentanti di commercio
- il contributo per l'assicurazione obbligatoria Inail cosiddetta "assicurazione casalinghe" 
In questo quadro molti fanno confluire anche i contributi soggettivi dovuti dai professionisti alle rispettive casse previdenziali. 
Su questo non concordo poiché a norma dell'art. 10 , P comma, lettera i) del d.p.r. 597/1973, dal reddito complessivo si deducono, *se non sono deducibili nella determinazione dei singoli redditi* che concorrono a formarlo e purché risultino da idonea documentazione, i contributi previdenziali e assistenziali versati in ottemperanza a disposizioni di legge. 
Da ciò deduco che i contributi "previdenziali" dei professionisti debbano essere dedotti dal reddito di lavoro autonomo. 
Mi viene in mente che i professionisti art. 13 legge 288/2000 non possono dedurre i contributi previdenziali per espressa indicazione normativa. Tuttavia ritengo che tale norma pecchi ed abbia una falla poiché se vale quanto detto sopra li deduco nella formazione del reddito professionale senza "trasgredire" la legge.

----------


## seta

C'è un ulteriore risvolto da considerare, secondo me. 
Se li inserisco nel quadro P godrò di una deduzione solo ai fini Irpef. 
Se li considero in diminuzione del reddito nel quadro E avrò anche un risparmio ai fini Irap. 
Giusto?   :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> C'è un ulteriore risvolto da considerare, secondo me.
> Se li inserisco nel quadro P godrò di una deduzione solo ai fini Irpef.
> Se li considero in diminuzione del reddito nel quadro E avrò anche un risparmio ai fini Irap.
> Giusto?

  Giustissimo !!  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Su questo non concordo poiché a norma dell'art. 10 , P comma, lettera i) del d.p.r. 597/1973, dal reddito complessivo si deducono, *se non sono deducibili nella determinazione dei singoli redditi* che concorrono a formarlo e purché risultino da idonea documentazione, i contributi previdenziali e assistenziali versati in ottemperanza a disposizioni di legge.

  Eccola là !!
Il tassello che mi mancava !!!
La quadratura del cerchio !!! 
Grazie mille !! 
Contributi dei professionisti deducibili dal quadro E, non dal quadro P, in quanto esiste proprio l' art. 54 co 1 ult. per. !  
ciao

----------


## Niccolò

> Eccola là !!
> Il tassello che mi mancava !!!
> La quadratura del cerchio !!! 
> Grazie mille !! 
> Contributi dei professionisti deducibili dal quadro E, non dal quadro P, in quanto esiste proprio l' art. 54 co 1 ult. per. !  
> ciao

  E dopo questa, posso dire di aver sbagliato tutte le dichiarazione fatte fino ad oggi  :EEK!:

----------


## annade

> E dopo questa, posso dire di aver sbagliato tutte le dichiarazione fatte fino ad oggi

  ...... Mi aggiungo anche io.... :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Deliese

> E dopo questa, posso dire di aver sbagliato tutte le dichiarazione fatte fino ad oggi

   

> ...... Mi aggiungo anche io....

  Beh per come ha scritto prima Contabile nella "sostanza" cambia nulla. Non mi fascerei la testa prima di essermela rotta. 
Se ho ben capito il senso di quello che voleva dire Contabile 
Reddito da quadro E 100
Contributi previdenziali in quadro E 10
Reddito da quadro E 90 da assoggettare ad imposta (Reddito Imponibile) 
Reddito da quadro E 100
Contributi in quadro P 10 (Oneri deducibile dal reddito complessivo)
Reddito Imponibile 100 - 10 = 90

----------


## iam

... La mia confusione a questo punto è totale! 
Ma ho capito di essere in ottima compagnia  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Siete propri sicuri che i contributi in questione siano deducibili ai fini IRAP? 
Quando si calcolano i contributi per la cassa, non si parte dai dati dichiarati nel quadro RE?
Che si fa, si calcolano su un assunto già al netto degli stessi?  :Confused:   
Questo thread si doveva intitolare "perdete ogni speranza o voi che entrate..."
(ma se Danilo lo avesse intitolato così, poi Contabile avrebbe dovuto allegare i 100 canti commentati della Divina Commedia...  :Big Grin: )

----------


## iam

> Eccola là !!
> Il tassello che mi mancava !!!
> La quadratura del cerchio !!! 
> Grazie mille !! 
> Contributi dei professionisti deducibili dal quadro E, non dal quadro P, in quanto esiste proprio l' art. 54 co 1 ult. per. !  
> ciao

  Devi dare per scontato che i contributi siano costi *inerenti* l'attività professionale!
Mi pare che tale questione è stata dibattuta a lungo in passato e non mi pare si sia arrivata ad una interpretazione univoca tra giurisprudenza, prassi e normativa! 
(O mi sono perso qualche pezzo negli ultimi tre-quattro anni?)

----------


## Finisher

Effettivamente la questione è dibattuta, ma anche se non sono norma le risoluzioni non sono nemmeno pareri del passante  :Wink: . Segnalo quindi:
Risoluzione del 08/03/2002 n. 79 (sull'argomento)
Risoluzione del 18/05/2006 n. 69 (su argomento correlato)
Anche se la Cassazione (Cass. n. 2781/2001) aveva espresso parere opposto.
Da come la vedo io, se su usa il quadro P si sta più tranquilli che usare il quadro E.

----------


## Patty76

> Effettivamente la questione è dibattuta, ma anche se non sono norma le risoluzioni non sono nemmeno pareri del passante . Segnalo quindi:
> Risoluzione del 08/03/2002 n. 79 (sull'argomento)
> Risoluzione del 18/05/2006 n. 69 (su argomento correlato)
> Anche se la Cassazione (Cass. n. 2781/2001) aveva espresso parere opposto.
> Da come la vedo io, se su usa il quadro P si sta più tranquilli che usare il quadro E.

  Sono d'accordo. Io quoto sempre per il quadro P. La soluzione del quadro E non mi convince!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LANNA

> Sono d'accordo. Io quoto sempre per il quadro P. La soluzione del quadro E non mi convince!

  Quoto  :Smile: 
e cito la Risoluzione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate (RIS) n. 79 /E del 8 marzo 2002

----------


## LANNA

> Quoto 
> e cito la Risoluzione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate (RIS) n. 79 /E del 8 marzo 2002

  era già stata citata la risoluzione,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Contabile

> era già stata citata la risoluzione,

  Ma è anche stata citata una sentenza della CASSAZIONE che ha "valenza" maggiore ed assoluta (fino a quando i giudici non cambieranno opinione) rispetto ad una circolare o risoluzione.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## seta

Ho trovato questo commento del Rag. Mazzanti se può essere utile  Diritto & Diritti - rivista giuridica on line   :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Ho trovato questo commento del Rag. Mazzanti se può essere utile  Diritto & Diritti - rivista giuridica on line

  appunto!  :Smile: 
Quoto l'articolo e chi la inserito! 
(ma non ti quoto sul discorso Irap)

----------


## seta

> appunto! 
> Quoto l'articolo e chi la inserito! 
> (ma non ti quoto sul discorso Irap)

  La mia era solo una considerazione sulle diverse implicazioni connesse alla deduzione nel quadro P rispetto che in diminuzione dal quadro E. 
Non ti nascondo che anch'io mi sono sempre comportata come te, inserendo i contributi nel quadro P. 
ciao :Smile:

----------


## iam

> *comportata* ???? 
> ciao

  
Perbacco seta, ero sicura fossi un uomo! 
Ma ora cambia tutto  :Big Grin: 
Ti quoto, ti quoto eccome.....
hai senz'altro ragione tu....
... perche' in effetti l'Irap.....

----------


## seta

> Perbacco seta, ero sicura fossi un uomo! 
> Ma ora cambia tutto 
> Ti quoto, ti quoto eccome.....
> hai senz'altro ragione tu....
> ... perche' in effetti l'Irap.....

   :Big Grin:  il solito.... :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Beh per come ha scritto prima Contabile nella "sostanza" cambia nulla.

  Qualcosa cambia. 
Il contributo professionale va ad abbattere il reddito Irap. Di poco, ma è meglio di .... niente !  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quando si calcolano i contributi per la cassa, non si parte dai dati dichiarati nel quadro RE?
> Che si fa, si calcolano su un assunto già al netto degli stessi?

  No, perchè ? 
Allora:
in Unico 08 io metto i compensi meno le varie voci di costi deducibli inerenti, tra cui appunto quelle per contributi previdenziali obbligatori (mi sembrano inerenti....  :Smile: )
Quindi ottengo un reddito di 100, sul quale vado poi a calcolare i contributi. 
A me fila tutto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Effettivamente la questione è dibattuta, ma anche se non sono norma le risoluzioni non sono nemmeno pareri del passante

  La norma c'è, ed è chiarissima!! 
Le risoluzioni contrastanti la norma cosa valgono in un _paese di diritto_ ??

----------


## iam

> La norma c'è, ed è chiarissima!! 
> Le risoluzioni contrastanti la norma cosa valgono in un _paese di diritto_ ??

  scusa Danilo, la questione allora si è spostata! 
Mettiamola cosi':
I contributi previdenziali (fissi) obbligatori ritieni siano costi inerenti l'attivita' professionale piuttosto che costi deducibili fiscalmente? 
perche' solo in tal caso potresti portarli in diminuzione del compenso nel famoso quadro RE! 
Ti orienti verso una teoria differente da quella dell'Avv. Maria Leo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Esatto. 
So quello che stai pensando: "I contributi che pago a prescindere dall'attività, allora?" 
Risposta: "Per quelli, se hai reddito li deduci dal quadro E, se non hai reddito, dal quadro P." 
E questo perchè la norma di cui all'art. 10 contiene quella frase: "Salvo che non siano deducibili dal reddito di lavoro autonomo". In sostanza, è la norma stessa che ti dà l'alternativa. 
ciao    

> scusa Danilo, la questione allora si è spostata! 
> Mettiamola cosi':
> I contributi previdenziali (fissi) obbligatori ritieni siano costi inerenti l'attivita' professionale piuttosto che costi deducibili fiscalmente? 
> perche' solo in tal caso potresti portarli in diminuzione del compenso nel famoso quadro RE! 
> Ti orienti verso una teoria differente da quella dell'Avv. Maria Leo?

----------


## Finisher

"E questo perch&#232; la norma di cui all'art. 10 contiene quella frase: "Salvo che non siano deducibili dal reddito di lavoro autonomo". In sostanza, &#232; la norma stessa che ti d&#224; l'alternativa." 
Ciao Danilo, ti spiego perch&#232; propendo per la deducibilit&#224; in QP.
1) non ci vedo proprio un'inerenza all'attivit&#224;, ma piuttosto una commisurazione con il risultato della stessa;
2) a ben vedere, se si analizza anche il dettato dell'art. 10 lo stesso non esprime esattamente una possibilit&#224; d'opzione. Se fossi io a doverti contestare la tua posizione che poggia su una possibile scelta ex art.10 ti direi che lo stesso recita "che non siano deducibili dal reddito di lavoro autonomo" e non " che non siano dedotti dal reddito di lavoro autonomo".
Non leggerei quindi un'alternativa opzionabile, ma una qualifica.
E se li qualifico come non deducibili dal reddito di lavoro in quanto non inerenti, allora l'art. 10 mi consente di metterli in RP.
E se lo leggi cos&#236; l'art. 10 non si sposa pi&#249; benissimo con la tua tesi. 
Buona serata

----------


## iam

> "E questo perchè la norma di cui all'art. 10 contiene quella frase: "Salvo che non siano deducibili dal reddito di lavoro autonomo". In sostanza, è la norma stessa che ti dà l'alternativa." 
> Ciao Danilo, ti spiego perchè propendo per la deducibilità in QP.
> 1) non ci vedo proprio un'inerenza all'attività, ma piuttosto una commisurazione con il risultato della stessa;
> 2) a ben vedere, se si analizza anche il dettato dell'art. 10 lo stesso non esprime esattamente una possibilità d'opzione. Se fossi io a doverti contestare la tua posizione che poggia su una possibile scelta ex art.10 ti direi che lo stesso recita "che non siano deducibili dal reddito di lavoro autonomo" e non " che non siano dedotti dal reddito di lavoro autonomo".
> Non leggerei quindi un'alternativa opzionabile, ma una qualifica.
> E se li qualifico come non deducibili dal reddito di lavoro in quanto non inerenti, allora l'art. 10 mi consente di metterli in RP.
> E se lo leggi così l'art. 10 non si sposa più benissimo con la tua tesi. 
> Buona serata

  Ti riquoto. Mi hai convinto! 
ma credo sia inutile proseguire nella discussione!
Ognuno ha potuto esprimersi, confrontarsi e sviscerare "allegati" tutti validi!
Ognuno ha potuto farsi una idea personalissima sulla "pista da seguire". 
Danilo, da parte sua, avrà i suoi ottimi motivi per proprendere per l'altra interpretazione, in base anche alle proprie consolidate esperienze in campo di contenzioso tributario. 
E se ho imparato a conoscerlo un po', tramite questo forum.. non ritratterà (giustamente) le sue teorie...  :Big Grin:

----------


## annade

> Ti riquoto. Mi hai convinto! 
> ma credo sia inutile proseguire nella discussione!
> Ognuno ha potuto esprimersi, confrontarsi e sviscerare "allegati" tutti validi!
> Ognuno ha potuto farsi una idea personalissima sulla "pista da seguire". 
> Danilo, da parte sua, avrà i suoi ottimi motivi per proprendere per l'altra interpretazione, in base anche alle proprie consolidate esperienze in campo di contenzioso tributario. 
> E se ho imparato a conoscerlo un po', tramite questo forum.. non ritratterà (giustamente) le sue teorie...

  ..... QUOTO.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iam

> ..... QUOTO....

  No annade, sono io che quoto e riquoto te....  :Wink:  
... fino alla fine dei giorni..... del forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## annade

> No annade, sono io che quoto e riquoto te....  
> ... fino alla fine dei giorni..... del forum

  ..... IL FORUM NON FINIRA' MAI FINCHE' CI SARANNO PERSONE COME TE.... :Big Grin:  
.... ma ora mi viene un dubbio.... ma il mio fascino ha forse "trapassato lo schermo del PC" ?..... ha preso il treno ed è arrivato a Napoli ?.... e ti ha abbagliato a tal punto ?.....  
.... sono lusingata "dalle tue quotazioni" nei miei confronti ma... sei sicuro che me le meriti ?... :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Parlando di alternativa non intendevo dire "scelta". Effettivamente ho usato un termine errato. 
Intendevo dire che la deduzione del contributo dipende dalla tua situazione: 
- se hai reddito da lavoro autonomo, sono deducibili dal quadro E; 
- se invece non ce l'hai, visto che non sono deducibili dal reddito da lavoro autonomo (e non lo sono perchè non hai tale reddito), allora vanno in quadro P. 
E' proprio una questione di "qualifica", esatto.
Incredibile, il tuo post mi ha convinto maggiormente della mia tesi ....  :Smile:  
Per l'inerenza (punto 1 della tua replica), non obietto a quello che hai scritto perchè il concetto di inerenza è abbastanza generico, per cui è oggetto di interpretazione. 
ciao   

> "E questo perchè la norma di cui all'art. 10 contiene quella frase: "Salvo che non siano deducibili dal reddito di lavoro autonomo". In sostanza, è la norma stessa che ti dà l'alternativa." 
> Ciao Danilo, ti spiego perchè propendo per la deducibilità in QP.
> 1) non ci vedo proprio un'inerenza all'attività, ma piuttosto una commisurazione con il risultato della stessa;
> 2) a ben vedere, se si analizza anche il dettato dell'art. 10 lo stesso non esprime esattamente una possibilità d'opzione. Se fossi io a doverti contestare la tua posizione che poggia su una possibile scelta ex art.10 ti direi che lo stesso recita "che non siano deducibili dal reddito di lavoro autonomo" e non " che non siano dedotti dal reddito di lavoro autonomo".
> Non leggerei quindi un'alternativa opzionabile, ma una qualifica.
> E se li qualifico come non deducibili dal reddito di lavoro in quanto non inerenti, allora l'art. 10 mi consente di metterli in RP.
> E se lo leggi così l'art. 10 non si sposa più benissimo con la tua tesi. 
> Buona serata

----------


## ivanajol

Sempre dedotti su quadro P.
Inoltre, quando l'Ufficio ha richiesto la documentazione in visione (cosa che succede continuamente), sono sempre stati riconosciuti nel quadro P come oneri deducibili. :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sempre dedotti su quadro P.
> Inoltre, quando l'Ufficio ha richiesto la documentazione in visione (cosa che succede continuamente), sono sempre stati riconosciuti nel quadro P come oneri deducibili.

  Mi fa piacere sapere che dalle tue parti gli Uffici dicono/fanno sempre cose perfette !!  :Wink:

----------


## Vinny Gambini

> Buongiorno !! 
> Mi interessa sapere l'opinione del forum su questo argomento. 
> In quale quadro li mettete ? 
> - quadro E (art. 54 co 1 ult. per.) 
> - quadro P (art. 10 co 1 lett. e))

  Secondo me l'art 54 co 1 ult. per.: 
"I compensi sono computati al netto dei contributi previdenziali e assistenziali stabiliti dalla legge a carico del soggetto che li corrisponde." 
si riferisce solo al contributo integrativo, che è a carico del soggetto che corrisponde il compenso. I compensi si dichiarano al netto del contributo integrativo, che è a carico del commitente, mentre i contributi a carico del professionista vanno dedotti nel quadro P.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Secondo me l'art 54 co 1 ult. per.: 
> "I compensi sono computati al netto dei contributi previdenziali e assistenziali stabiliti dalla legge a carico del soggetto che li corrisponde." 
> si riferisce solo al contributo integrativo, che è a carico del soggetto che corrisponde il compenso. *I compensi si dichiarano al netto del contributo integrativo, che è a carico del commitente,* mentre i contributi a carico del professionista vanno dedotti nel quadro P.

  Quindi se io emetto una fattura di 100, + contributo integrativo di 4, devo dichiarare 96 e non 100 ??  :EEK!:

----------


## Vinny Gambini

Ma no dai...Se emetti fattura di 100 + contributo integrativo di 4, dichiari 100 invece di 104, come normalmente si fa. E' proprio a norma dell'art. 54 che il contributo integrativo non costituisce compenso. L'art. 54  dice semplicemente che i contributi posti a carico del committente non costituiscono compenso.

----------


## danilo sciuto

E che ne dici dei professionisti senza cassa che hanno la possibilità di addebitare al loro committente 1/3 del contributo inps a loro carico, che invece costituisce compenso ?   

> Ma no dai...Se emetti fattura di 100 + contributo integrativo di 4, dichiari 100 invece di 104, come normalmente si fa. E' proprio a norma dell'art. 54 che il contributo integrativo non costituisce compenso. L'art. 54  dice semplicemente che i contributi posti a carico del committente non costituiscono compenso.

----------


## Vinny Gambini

> E che ne dici dei professionisti senza cassa che hanno la possibilità di addebitare al loro committente 1/3 del contributo inps a loro carico, che invece costituisce compenso ?

  
La risposta sulla non applicabilità dell'art. 54 (ex art. 50) co 1 ult. per. del TUIR alla rivalsa INPS dei professionisti senza cassa la trovi nella Ris. Min. 11/07/1996 n. 109/E. 
Ciao.

----------


## danilo sciuto

OK, ecco la parte a cui credo tu faccia riferimento : _Al riguardo, si ritiene che tale maggiorazione, addebitata in fattura e
acquisita  a  titolo  definitivo  del  professionista,   non   può   essere
considerata alla stregua dei contributi previdenziali che non costituiscono
compenso ai sensi dell'art. 50, comma 1,  del  Tuir,  ma  -  facendo  parte integrante del compenso - deve essere assoggettata al prelievo  alla  fonte di cui all'art. 25 del citato D.P.R. n. 600/1973  e  concorre,  inoltre,  a formare la base  imponibile  dell'imposta  sul  valore  aggiunto,  a  norma dell'art. 13 del D.P.R. 26 ottobre 1972, n. 633._ 
Quindi per il fisco il 4% fa parte integrante del compenso .... ma non cita la legge in base alla quale basa questa affermazione ...... 
In sostanza, non capisco la diversità di trattamento tra il 4% del commercialista e il 4% del prof "scassato" ..... mah !!  :Smile:  
Non mi convince.   

> La risposta sulla non applicabilità dell'art. 54 (ex art. 50) co 1 ult. per. del TUIR alla rivalsa INPS dei professionisti senza cassa la trovi nella Ris. Min. 11/07/1996 n. 109/E. 
> Ciao.

----------


## Vinny Gambini

In questo lavoro viviamo di incertezze  :Frown:

----------


## @barby

> Eccola là !!
> Il tassello che mi mancava !!!
> La quadratura del cerchio !!! 
> Grazie mille !! 
> Contributi dei professionisti deducibili dal quadro E, non dal quadro P, in quanto esiste proprio l' art. 54 co 1 ult. per. !  
> ciao

  ..mi era sfuggita questa interessante discussione!
Premesso che posso aggiungermi a tutti coloro che hanno sempre inserito nel quadro P i contributi dei professionisti dopo aver letto tutte queste opinioni vorrei porre un quesito:
"un architetto con partita iva individuale e quota di reddito da partecipazione in uno studio associato paga nell'anno x il contributo soggettivo minimo per l'anno in corso ed il conguaglio sul contributo soggettivo dell'anno precedente calcolato sul reddito netto quadro E + H. 
In base alle considerazioni fatte potrei considerare costo inerente l'attività (quindi quadro E) quanto versato di soggettivo minimo e di conguaglio (?)(che però prevede una parte di versamento relativa ad un reddito da partecipazione)? 
Avrei un notevole vantaggio sul conteggio del conguaglio da pagare quest'anno alla cassa di previdenza se fosse così (abbatto notevolmente il reddito netto professionale!!). Forse però mi sfugge qualcosa ... posso considerare costo solo la quota di soggettivo minimo o anche l'importo pagato a conguaglio?
Grazie a tutti coloro che vorranno dare un parere!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il contributo soggettivo è sempre deducibile, sia esso quello minimo, sia esso quello dovuto all'eccedenza. 
Secondo me lui può dedurlo solo nel quadro P, in quanto nn ha reddito professionale "diretto". 
ciao   

> ..mi era sfuggita questa interessante discussione!
> Premesso che posso aggiungermi a tutti coloro che hanno sempre inserito nel quadro P i contributi dei professionisti dopo aver letto tutte queste opinioni vorrei porre un quesito:
> "un architetto con partita iva individuale e quota di reddito da partecipazione in uno studio associato paga nell'anno x il contributo soggettivo minimo per l'anno in corso ed il conguaglio sul contributo soggettivo dell'anno precedente calcolato sul reddito netto quadro E + H. 
> In base alle considerazioni fatte potrei considerare costo inerente l'attività (quindi quadro E) quanto versato di soggettivo minimo e di conguaglio (?)(che però prevede una parte di versamento relativa ad un reddito da partecipazione)? 
> Avrei un notevole vantaggio sul conteggio del conguaglio da pagare quest'anno alla cassa di previdenza se fosse così (abbatto notevolmente il reddito netto professionale!!). Forse però mi sfugge qualcosa ... posso considerare costo solo la quota di soggettivo minimo o anche l'importo pagato a conguaglio?
> Grazie a tutti coloro che vorranno dare un parere!

----------


## @barby

> Il contributo soggettivo è sempre deducibile, sia esso quello minimo, sia esso quello dovuto all'eccedenza. 
> Secondo me lui può dedurlo solo nel quadro P, in quanto nn ha reddito professionale "diretto". 
> ciao

   :Frown:  reddito professionale "diretto" ? cosa si intende con questo termine? 
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> reddito professionale "diretto" ? cosa si intende con questo termine? 
> grazie

  
L'ho coniato io  :Big Grin: 
Intendevo dire che il suo reddito professionale è prodotto dalll'associazione. 
ciao

----------


## @barby

> L'ho coniato io 
> Intendevo dire che il suo reddito professionale è prodotto dalll'associazione. 
> ciao

  
.. ora va meglio! Lui è titolare di partita iva e svolge l'attività di architetto individualmente quindi avrà il suo bel quadro re ed in più è socio dello studio ..... quindi posso indicare i contributi nel quadro RE ??!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Il dubbio è sull'importo della somma da indicare per il versamento del conguaglio perchè c'è dentro anche la quota di competenza del quadro RH giusto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io il tuo dubbio non l'avrei, per quanto detto in precedenza.   :Big Grin:    

> .. ora va meglio! Lui &#232; titolare di partita iva e svolge l'attivit&#224; di architetto individualmente quindi avr&#224; il suo bel quadro re ed in pi&#249; &#232; socio dello studio ..... quindi posso indicare i contributi nel quadro RE ??!!
> Il dubbio &#232; sull'importo della somma da indicare per il versamento del conguaglio perch&#232; c'&#232; dentro anche la quota di competenza del quadro RH giusto?

----------


## @barby

> Io il tuo dubbio non l'avrei, per quanto detto in precedenza.

  .. a Roma si dice "so' un po' de coccio!!!" .. che tradotto vuol dire .. scusa ma non ho capito.
Il conguaglio lo posso considerare tutto costo?
Se non avessi avuto il reddito da partecipazione avrei pagato di meno!!  
scusa ancora e comunque grazie

----------


## StefanoPadova

un po' in ritardo do la mia interpretazione...
art. 54 T.U.I.R. I compensi sono computati al netto dei contributi previdenziali e assistenziali stabiliti dalla legge a carico del soggetto che li corrisponde.
Un avvocato applica il 2% in + dell'onorario, che sono a carico del suo cliente (colui che corrisponde i compensi ) ed è come un tramite, che prima prende i soldi e poi li versa allo stato.
di conseguenza nn fanno ne ricavo quando li prendo ne costo quando li pago! 
quindi l'art. 54 co.1 mi dice che i compensi sono al netto dei contributi addebitati al committente;
mentre i contributi fissi (soggettivi) vanno in p come da art. 10 T.U.I.R. 
Che ne pensate?

----------


## mimma

Mi sono letta tutta questa interessantissima discussione.
ora ... dopo tutti questi anni ... avrei sbagliato a compilare la mia dichiarazione??? (il che lo pensavo anche prima ...  :Stick Out Tongue: )
Comunque ... riassumendo:
libero professionista con P.I., il contributo soggettivo della cassa a questo punto dove lo deve mettere?????
E quello integrativo?? Anche quello si deduce? Io non l'ho mai dedotto :EEK!: . E dove lo mettiamo??

----------


## Clemy

> Mi sono letta tutta questa interessantissima discussione.
> ora ... dopo tutti questi anni ... avrei sbagliato a compilare la mia dichiarazione??? (il che lo pensavo anche prima ... )
> Comunque ... riassumendo:
> libero professionista con P.I., il contributo soggettivo della cassa a questo punto dove lo deve mettere?????
> E quello integrativo?? Anche quello si deduce? Io non l'ho mai dedotto. E dove lo mettiamo??

  Normalmente il contributo soggettivo lo deduco - per cassa - dal reddito complessivo (sia esso calcolato sul minimale che sull'eccedenza). Il contributo integrativo "minimale" lo porto in deduzione solo se, considerato il fatturato realizzato dal professionista, l'importo complessivamente addebitato alla clientela in fattura è inferiore al minimale stesso. Deduco solo la differenza.

----------


## mimma

> Normalmente il contributo soggettivo lo deduco - per cassa - dal reddito complessivo (sia esso calcolato sul minimale che sull'eccedenza). Il contributo integrativo "minimale" lo porto in deduzione solo se, considerato il fatturato realizzato dal professionista, l'importo complessivamente addebitato alla clientela in fattura è inferiore al minimale stesso. Deduco solo la differenza.

   :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
ricapitoliamo...
il contributo soggettivo: lo metti nel quadro E o P? Se nel E, quale rigo?
il contributo integrativo: ho capito ma anche questo come fai a dedurlo? in che rigo lo inserisci?????

----------


## Clemy

> ricapitoliamo...
> il contributo soggettivo: lo metti nel quadro E o P? Se nel E, quale rigo?
> il contributo integrativo: ho capito ma anche questo come fai a dedurlo? in che rigo lo inserisci?????

  Li deduco nel quadro RP (RP23).

----------


## mimma

anch'io li deduco nel quadro P ma perchè anche il contributo integrativo?

----------


## Contabile

Clemy ti ha detto: 
Il contributo integrativo "minimale" lo porto in deduzione *solo se*, considerato il fatturato realizzato dal professionista,* l'importo complessivamente addebitato alla clientela in fattura &#232; inferiore al minimale stesso*. 
Chiaro no?

----------


## Clemy

*@mimma* 
Ti faccio un esempio. 
Inarcassa - contributo integrativo minimo per il 2008 pari a  360,00 euro (dovrebbe corrispondere ad un fatturato a lordo del contributo di 18.360,00 euro).
Ingegnere con fatturato diciamo di  15.000 + 2&#37; di cassa= 15.300,00 euro 
La differenza tra 360,00 euro di integrativo minimo e 300,00 euro di integrativo addebitato ai clienti in fattura, cio&#232; 60,00 euro, rappresenta quella parte di contributo integrativo rimasta a carico del professionista e perci&#242; deducibile.

----------


## mimma

> *@mimma* 
> Ti faccio un esempio. 
> Inarcassa - contributo integrativo minimo per il 2008 pari a  360,00 euro (dovrebbe corrispondere ad un fatturato a lordo del contributo di 18.360,00 euro).
> Ingegnere con fatturato diciamo di  15.000 + 2% di cassa= 15.300,00 euro 
> La differenza tra 360,00 euro di integrativo minimo e 300,00 euro di integrativo addebitato ai clienti in fattura, cioè 60,00 euro, rappresenta quella parte di contributo integrativo rimasta a carico del professionista e perciò deducibile.

  ok. fin qui c'ero arrivata!
Ma come lo deduci?? dove li evidenzi questi famosi "60 euro"?
Quale rigo? Sotto quale voce?

----------


## Clemy

*@mimma*
Unico 2008, quadro RP, sezione II, Oneri deducibili dal reddito complessivo,RP23, Contributi previdenziali e Assistenziali. :Smile:

----------

